# Natty hair under Pomeranian's coat



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I was just noticing last night that the undercoat of my Pom's hair seemed kind of natty under the top coat. Kind of like little snarles. I kept brushing her hair in the opposite direction that her hair goes and I may be making headway. Not sure if it got that way due to letting her swim or what. Should I be doing something different to bring her hair back to normal? She will be swimming again. Her hair takes a long time to dry.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

She needs to be combed down to the skin before her fur dries or those tiny snarls will be felting and causing real trouble. The technique is called line combing/brushing and I know if I had a dog requiring it I would be investing in a comb with fine and coarse teeth and brush that cannot scratch the skin. Professionals can use scratchy slickers but I would be scratching my dog if I used one.

Max's fur isn't dense and Sassy's was too short to do this so I haven't really done it but you start low on the leg, push most of the fur up and comb through the small amount of fur remaining. Once you can stroke your tool through with no snarls let a little more fur down and repeat. Do this over the entire body. Max gets knots in his pits and behind his knees if he gets one and before I got brave trimming his ears they would get knotted. Guess which areas hurt the most if there is a snarl!


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I guess I should have brushed it when it was wet. I guess I will learn, huh? I have combs and brushes so no problem there.

What's a scratty slicker?


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

What type of brush are you using?


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Not sure what you call it but it is square with the wire type brush.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like a slicker brush. The problem with them is if you don't run a comb through his coat, the slicker makes it look like it is brushed but does not get down to the skin. I think a "scratchy" slicker is what Kathyy was referring to.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I saw that dog video a while back. Too funny.


----------

